# Does new widget show awake:-



## tesla1238 (Sep 16, 2021)

How do you see awake/sleep state using new widget in 2021.24.11? Mine seems to stay grey now.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

tesla1238 said:


> How do you see awake/sleep state using new widget in 2021.24.11? Mine seems to stay grey now.


My experience with the iOS widget is that it shows the car's location when awake, and the location disappears when the car goes to sleep. However, it doesn't seem to be reliable at showing when the car wakes up again, unless I wake it via the app.


----------

